# Partner Required for Manchester GC B/Ball Open Sun 20th May



## 2blue (Apr 27, 2018)

An opportunity arises due to a Cheifi0 double booking. 
Details.....
10am tee - Â£20 a man
However will give it up if a pair want to take it.
The plan was to get over to spend the Â£50 voucher won in last year's Team Event


----------



## louise_a (Apr 27, 2018)

just realised you accepted my handicap challenge, better pay my dosh.

Great offer to play Manchester shame its a mens open.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 27, 2018)

louise_a said:



			just realised you accepted my handicap challenge, better pay my dosh.

Great offer to play Manchester shame its a mens open.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was running behind a bit on the Challenge..  am a bit infrequent visiting the Forum...  but game on now  Have a good season :fore:


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 27, 2018)

yes please,


----------



## 2blue (Apr 27, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			yes please,
		
Click to expand...

Excellent Rob...  ok if I PM payment details? BACs or Paypal?


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 28, 2018)

paypal is fine, and i'll book my hotel in oldham later, pm away


----------



## 2blue (Apr 28, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			paypal is fine, and i'll book my hotel in oldham later, pm away
		
Click to expand...

PM sent....  game on!
I understand that a Sat night out in Oldham is preparation for practically anything :rofl:


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 28, 2018)

still undecided about hotel, its only a few minutes from the course, so will make a decision closer to the day


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 28, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			still undecided about hotel, its only a few minutes from the course, so will make a decision closer to the day
		
Click to expand...

There's a Mercure round the corner too.

Manchester would give you more options for food etc Saturday night. Only 10 mins drive from club on a Sunday.

Can get you some curry house recommendations if you like too?

Have a good one, feel free to give me a shout if you have any questions etc...


----------



## 2blue (Apr 28, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			There's a Mercure round the corner too.

Manchester would give you more options for food etc Saturday night. Only 10 mins drive from club on a Sunday.

Can get you some curry house recommendations if you like too?

Have a good one, feel free to give me a shout if you have any questions etc...
		
Click to expand...

How's the course recovering, Craig? Every where has been shocking though there's plenty of space to lose the water in, at your place


----------



## louise_a (Apr 29, 2018)

2blue said:



			How's the course recovering, Craig? Every where has been shocking though there's plenty of space to lose the water in, at your place 

Click to expand...

I played there last week, not bad condition at all.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 29, 2018)

Not played it for a while Dave but reports on the greens were very good yesterday.

Apart from the odd low point it always drains well too.

Don't go digging the place up


----------



## 2blue (Apr 29, 2018)

louise_a said:



			I played there last week, not bad condition at all.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Louise... yeah a good track



huds1475 said:



			Not played it for a while Dave but reports on the greens were very good yesterday.

Apart from the odd low point it always drains well too.

Don't go digging the place up 

Click to expand...

Oih...  you don't get in THE PRIZES 2 years in a row 'digging the place up' :ears:.....  somebody in our team must have played well!!  though I can't recall if or when I came in...  nor, even, who was in our team other than Josh


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 30, 2018)

2blue said:



			Thanks Louise... yeah a good track


Oih...  *you don't get in THE PRIZES 2 years in a row 'digging the place up*' :ears:.....  somebody in our team must have played well!!  though I can't recall if or when I came in...  nor, even, who was in our team other than Josh 

Click to expand...

If memeory serves me right, you watched on as me and josh powered on and won the points for our team 

Me and Duffers where in the team Davey


----------



## 2blue (Apr 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			If memeory serves me right, *you watched on as me and josh powered on *and won the points for our team 

Me and Duffers where in the team Davey
		
Click to expand...

Aaah....  I see your memory is nearly as bad as mine :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (May 13, 2018)

Had a social knock this morning and don't think I've ever seen the place in such good nick.

Hope the weather holds :thup:


----------

